# Kaunas, Lithuania



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like a nice city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

An amazing, really good place for sure...


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

It's nice to see that you liked photos.

More of Kaunas from http://www.sp-foto.lt/


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/464512









http://www.efoto.lt/node/475785









http://www.efoto.lt/node/443552

Ninth Fort Monument
In a word, astonishing, this extraordinary Soviet-era reinforced concrete memorial to the 30,000 Jews and others from Lithuania and abroad who were brutally murdered here during the Holocaust stands 32m high and at least three times as wide. The work of the sculptor A. Ambraziūnas, the monument was unveiled in 1984 on the site of the mass grave where the victims of the Nazis and their Lithuanian henchmen met their tragic fates.









http://www.efoto.lt/node/435495









http://www.efoto.lt/node/435571


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Gytaz (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing photos!


----------



## MjsoPhoto (Aug 25, 2010)

Old town view from Nemunas island.









Karmelitai church near Akropolis shopping center parking.









Sobor









Kaunas castle after reconstruction


----------



## arhitekturfreak (Nov 19, 2009)

I ve been to Kaunas once, for 14 days, amazing city, great people, heavy food and lots of great drinking. Next year I am returning to the scene of "crime", this time I hope I will have more time to visit other cities as well (been to Vilnius for two days and thats it). 

VIVA LITHUANIA! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The scenery around the city of Kaunas is really very nice


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/485875


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/483753









http://www.efoto.lt/node/483408









http://www.efoto.lt/node/483768


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely city!


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.efoto.lt/node/492427









http://www.efoto.lt/node/491287


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Perfect pictures here!
Mine are not as good as most of the previous ones, but I post them anyway. 

Kaunas, August 2010:


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice to see what foreigners see in Kaunas. When were you in Kaunas? What did you like in it, what didn’t?


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

qwerty_ Miestai.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, really good photos from Kaunas


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

fredis said:


> Nice to see what foreigners see in Kaunas. When were you in Kaunas? What did you like in it, what didn’t?


We liked Lithunia a lot, but to be honest, we prefered Vilnius and Klaipéda above Kaunas. That doesn't mean we didn't like Kaunas. It was a pleasant city with some nice big and small museums, good food, relaxed atmosphere, beautiful old town and a nice park at the confluence of te Nemunas and Neris Rivers.
Ninth Fort was a highlight everyone should visit. Al place of deep meditation and a great memorial...

What we didn't like? A lot of buildings in the old town and around are in bad condition and need an urgent restauration. Public transport to the fantastic Open Air Museum in Rumsiskes was totaly insufficient.
And the whole area around Pazaislis Monastery and Kaunas Lake has got a great potential, but needs a total reconversion.
Of course, I know that's not the fault of the people. Money is the problem in this times of crisis in the entire Baltic region.
I think within 10 or 15 years and with the financial support of the EU, Kaunas will shine as bright as any other old city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Ninth Fort:





































Kaunas:


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

www.onlithuania.com


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

*Suburbs of Kaunas* from the sky.









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina


Medieval Old Town.








http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina

Baroque monastery in Kaunas.
The most elaborate in the region. :happy:








http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina

In the middle of Kaunas. Confluence of Nemunas and Neris rivers. :cheers:








http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Something from the fields near Kaunas with love. 








http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina

And rivers. Kaunas reservoir. 








http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina









http://www.efoto.lt/user/sonatina


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/7783067022/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/6789279359/in/set-72157628872904343/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/8099161741









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/7692560362/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/8065858814









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/3471780256









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iksiukasan/7731391408


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.trfoto.lt




















































































































http://www.trfoto.lt


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Barto_S said:


> nice city but doesn't look for it's over 300.000 inhabitants. Picturesque but building development very much dispersed.


Actually, well over 400 000 in the urban zone and counting together with unregistered citizens. :cheers:

*Kaunas* from _Neregėta Lietuva_ book.

Central Kaunas or almost 10 square kilometers, packed with historical buildings. From Romanesque and Gothic to Bauhaus.









The Old Town of Kaunas. 146 ha.
Romanesque, Gothic, Renaissance, Baroque, Classical. :cheers:
Renaissance market square, designed in 1536 after the Great Fire of Kaunas is one of the largest such squares in the region (more than 2 ha).




































Enclave of the Old Kaunas is also Pažaislis locality some 10 kilometers from the Old Town. Baroque masterpiece, financed by Lithuanian nobles Pacai.









Kaunas. Confluence of Nemunas and Neris rivers. :hug:









Kaunas. Confluence of Nemunas and Nevėžis river.









Urban area of Kaunas occupies around 200 square kilometers.
The most dense city in Lithuania with the largest agglomeration.


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaunas. IXth Fort Memorial.




























http://www.360photo.lt/category/ix-fortas/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaunas. Tower blocks. Crossroads.

















































































http://www.360photo.lt/category/kaunas/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaunas agglomeration.






















































http://www.360photo.lt/category/kaunas/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Suburban quarters of Kaunas outside the city limits. :drool:























































http://www.360photo.lt/category/kaunas/


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Some examples of Interwar Kaunas that one day will hopefully be UNESCO heritage site because of its architecture from this period.
1. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/6333.html
2. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/87340.html
3. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/81953.html
4. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/75750.html
5. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/35961.html
6. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/69071.html
7. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/74774.html
8. http://vyrud.livejournal.com/81953.html


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Now some examples.
Just one street in Kaunas, Putvinskio, says it all.
From the blog http://vyrud.livejournal.com


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

^^ On the parallel streets.













































On the Freedom boulevard.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful landscape


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_3997 par Ruslan Salikhov, sur Flickr

*Happy Easter!* :cheers:


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

So many beautiful photos of Kaunas!!!
I would love this visit this city one day.


----------

